# police pack center cap like... possible?



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

hi,

its possible to install police pack center cap on my steel stock wheel?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the police had better not pack my center cap.
I will have to sic the gearheads on em


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

patatewz said:


> hi,
> 
> its possible to install police pack center cap on my steel stock wheel?


I often wondered the same thing?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

find some on ebay but it wont be the same bolt pattern...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not too many police Cruzers out there.


----------

